# Adobe charges business more than individuals



## RGF (Jun 18, 2016)

I have heard lots of negative comments (trying to saying as neutrally as I can) about Adobe CC pricing. I just saw an on-line ad for their business licenses for CC and it seems that as individuals we are getting a great deal.

Business: Everything: $70, 1 App, $30. No photo offering

Individual: Everything: $50, 1 App $20, photo suite $10.

Academic: Everything: $20, photo suite $10.

All prices are per month and are raised by $0.01.


----------



## aussielearner (Jun 18, 2016)

I work for a University and I pay $12.99 for the entire CC suite per year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2016)

Are the license terms identical? When my company bought PS6 for me, the license allowed me to install a copy on both my work computer and my personal computer (i.e., two instances). I believe the personal PS6 was just a single instance.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 19, 2016)

My personal cc photo license allows me to install on two computers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2016)

All the Adobe versions I've had, educational, personal allowed two installations. The thinking at the time was one desktop and one laptop such that you'd only be using one at any given time. I've hit that limit a few times and had to call Adobe to have them remove a licensed computer that had died or no longer had it in use.

I don't believe Adobe publishes the actual rates they charge the big companies, but you can bet that 5000 licenses go for much less. Usually the big companies do not use CC, they limit internet access.


----------



## RGF (Jun 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Are the license terms identical? When my company bought PS6 for me, the license allowed me to install a copy on both my work computer and my personal computer (i.e., two instances). I believe the personal PS6 was just a single instance.



personal PS6 licenses allowed 2 computers but they had to be both macs or both PCs


----------

